
Tor hidden service operators: your default Apache install is probably vulnerable - cujanovic
https://wireflaw.net/blog/apache-hidden-service-vuln.html
======
herbst
How is that news suddenly again? Dont run a monster like Apache if you dont
know what you are doing, i thought thats party of any hidden service tutorial
since the 90s

